# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  noćni obroci

## željkica

Danas smo bili na sistematskom  i doktorica nam je rekla da bi trebali ukinut noćana hranjena jer maleni ima 2 mj i 7 kg ,dovoljno je velik i da mu nije potrebno noću jest svaka 3 sata,pa jel imate kakav savjet kako to postić?

----------


## sirius

U toj dobi ? 
Nikako.  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ne smiju se tako malome djetetu ukidati obroci, osim ako on tako ne traži.

budi li se on svaka tri sata ili ga ti budiš?

----------


## sonata

E svasta...Pa ima tek 2 mjeseca! Vidjet ces kako bude veci da ce imati sve manji mjesecni prirast (najvise dobivaju ovako maleni). A pogotovo kad krene puzati i hodati. Nemoj ukidati podoje, nije svaki podoj hranjenje nego i mazenje. Evo moj je 10,5mj pa se bar 2 puta probudi a cesto i vise. I ne ocekujem da ce to skoro prestati...

----------


## Beti3

> Danas smo bili na sistematskom  i doktorica nam je rekla da bi trebali ukinut noćana hranjena jer maleni ima 2 mj i 7 kg ,dovoljno je velik i da mu nije potrebno noću jest svaka 3 sata,pa jel imate kakav savjet kako to postić?


Da li dojiš ili ga hraniš na bocu?

Ako je dojena beba, nema nikakve šanse, nikakve potrebe i nikakvog razloga da se ukidaju noćni podoji. I ne mogu zamisliti da bi to pedijatrica rekla za dojeno dijete.

Ako ga hraniš na bočicu, onda je to druga stvar. Tada ti na kutiji hrane piše koliko obroka i koliku količinu beba mora popiti u 24 sata. Ako to popije od 6 ujutro, pa do negdje 22 sata, tada ne moraš davati mlijeko noću. Ako uspiješ u tome. 
Mislim da nikad nisam čula za bebu od 2 mjeseca koja može izdržati duže od 6 sati bez jela. No, možda ih i ima.

----------


## sonata

Aha, nisam pazljivo pratila post, mislila sam da je negdje pisalo da je dojena beba

----------


## S2000

> Mislim da nikad nisam čula za bebu od 2 mjeseca koja može izdržati duže od 6 sati bez jela. No, možda ih i ima.


Kako nisi?  :Laughing:  
Ja svoju i dan danas budim da jede po noci.


Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## mona

> Mislim da nikad nisam čula za bebu od 2 mjeseca koja može izdržati duže od 6 sati bez jela. No, možda ih i ima.


Ima,ima...moji su bili takvi.bas oko dva mjeseca su poceli spavati po noci 6 sati ,sa tri su skroz ukinuli nocno dojenje.spavali su po 7 sati u komadu,ranojutarnje cicanje oko 6 pa jos spavanje do 8.dobro su dobijali na kilazi pa sam uzivala u spavanju s njima bez brige

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## Beti3

S2000, tvoja je izvan uobičajenog (iako mislim da bi ti voljela da nije takva), mrvica medena, glavno da se deblja, to redovno pratim  :Smile: 

Moji nisu bili takvi da bi mogli noću bez cice. Tek kad smo cici rekli pa-pa, spavali su po 10 sati bez hrane, no tada smo već i prvi rođendan imali iza nas. I s kim god pričam kažu da hrane noću. I obično su dva obrasca noćnog hranjenja u prvoj godini. Kasno večernje, oko ponoć-jedan pa ranojutarnje, oko 6-7. Ili spavanje od 22 do nekih 4, papanje, pa spavanje do 8-9. Šest sati mogu odspavati. Većina beba može. Trebali bi, jer je onda život tolikooo lakši. 

Naravno, u dobrim noćima, i kod dobrih spavača. One koji se bude x puta noću se ne može uklopiti u "razuman" raspored. Iako, razuman raspored prvih 6 mjeseci je popriličan SF. Za većinu nas.

----------


## trampolina

Kako postići?

Nikako.
Ako je beba spavalica sama će ga izbaciti.

Mada meni ovo buđenje svako tri sata ne zvuči loše, pa ne bi puno čeprkala da ne bude gore.
Moji su uglavnom lošije spavali od 4 mj do godine nego u prva tri mjeseca.

----------


## jarčica

izbacit će noćna hranjenja kad to njemu bude odgovaralo...

joj ti pedijatri starog kova...a šta bi trebala radit kad se noću probudi i plače, a ima samo 2 mjeseca? uvalit lijepo cicu u usta i bok, ako je boca u pitanju samo pazi da je razmak min 3 sata.

ima velikih beba, ima malih beba...sve su one različite... s koliko je rođen?

----------


## željkica

Doktorica smatra da je velik za svoju dob i da mu ne treba po noći svaka 3 sata jest on je i rođen velik sa 4600, sa mjesec dana ima je 5600 a sad ravno 7 kg!hranim ga na bočicu izdajam se tako da po danu jede moje mlijeko a po noći ta 3 obroka ( oko 23:30,2:30 i oko 5:30-6) je ad mlijeko jer nemam dovoljno jer on uvijek pojede 125 ml a nekad i 150. nekad po danu kad traži još ili ako hoće nakon 2 sata jest dam mu kamilicu da ga umirim al to traje 10-tak min mali traži konkretno  :Smile:  i sam se budi netreba mi budilica točan je u minutu!

----------


## jarčica

ma sve ti je to dobro...1400 grama je dobio u mjesec dana...

ako je ikako moguće pokušaj polako ukidati taj AD i mjenjati ga s dojenjem jer je očito da mu ne treba za glad već više voli sisati zbog utjehe i bliskosti...no to svakako ne znači da trebaš u potpunosti ukinuti noćna hranjenja-dapače  :Smile:  bebač od 2 mjeseca je svakako premali za ukidanje noćnih obroka (moje mišljenje)

savjetnice ti mogu dati najbolje savjete kako to učiniti, pa zovni sos

----------


## Mali Mimi

željkice a zašto se izdajaš?

----------


## Mali Mimi

jarčica piše da je njeno dijete hranjeno isključivo na bocu pa se ne budi zbog utjehe i bliskosti

----------


## apricot

> Doktorica smatra da je velik za svoju dob i da mu ne treba po noći svaka 3 sata jest on je i rođen velik sa 4600, sa mjesec dana ima je 5600 a sad ravno 7 kg!hranim ga na bočicu izdajam se tako da po danu jede moje mlijeko a po noći ta 3 obroka ( oko 23:30,2:30 i oko 5:30-6) je ad mlijeko jer nemam dovoljno jer on uvijek pojede 125 ml a nekad i 150. nekad po danu kad traži još ili ako hoće nakon 2 sata jest dam mu kamilicu da ga umirim al to traje 10-tak min mali traži konkretno  i sam se budi netreba mi budilica točan je u minutu!


željkice, svašta si ti nama ovdje napisala...

dakle, doktorica bi da smanjiš obroke jer previše dobiva
ako previše dobiva, ne treba mu dohrana i pretpostavljam da je tvoje mlijeko dovoljno

koji su to pokazatelji da si pomislila kako tvoje mlijeko nije dovoljno?
zašto misliš da nije?

koji je razlog da daješ kamilicu?

----------


## jelena.O

možda da u noći probaš staviti ga na cicu?

----------


## lukab

pa nije to tako strašno - on je u dva mjeseca dobio isto koliko i moj... samo što je rođen veći... to su gluposti - on fino slijedi svoju krivulju i ne kužim zašto bi djetetu uskratila hranu... bezveze...
ionako će sad počet dobivat manje...
možda je žena mislila da ukineš AD po noći? da ga prebaciš samo na dojenje? 
ovo mi nema smisla...

----------


## LolaMo

I moj je sa dva mjeseca imao točno 7 kg i 50 grama. Jeo je non stop i to baš jeo, nikad se nije mazio na cici. Sad, s tri godine, imamo problema s jedenjem i da nije toliko natukao kao beba imali bi problema i s kilama..a nemamo, baš zato..tak da pusti ga da doji koliko hoće, nikad ne znaš kak će kasnije biti  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

> željkice, svašta si ti nama ovdje napisala...
> 
> dakle, doktorica bi da smanjiš obroke jer previše dobiva
> ako previše dobiva, ne treba mu dohrana i pretpostavljam da je tvoje mlijeko dovoljno
> 
> koji su to pokazatelji da si pomislila kako tvoje mlijeko nije dovoljno?
> zašto misliš da nije?
> 
> koji je razlog da daješ kamilicu?


Ubacujem mu ad mlijeko jer nemam dovoljno svoga svaki obrok pojede 125 ml a nekad traži još,ne mislim da moje mlijeko nije dovoljno nego ga nemam za njegove potrebe jer zna jest i nakon dva sata.
a izdajam se zato šta nam je dojenje trajalo po 2 sata,stavim ga na sebe jede 20 min i zaspe ko top spustim ga u krevetića i nakon 10 min plače i tako po cijeli dan, i tad u 10 dana nije dobio ništa na kilaži i stolica mu je bila zelena pa mi je patronažna savjetovala da mu ubacim malo ad i tako sam se krenula izdajat.
Mislim da mu neću ukidat noćne obroke jer niti znam kako niti mi to ima smisla evo noćas je u ponoć ipo pojeo 100 ml al je zato u 3 i 30 pojeo 140 da nadoknadi  :Smile:  i kako da mu nedam jest kad je gladan!?

----------


## apricot

> Ubacujem mu ad mlijeko jer nemam dovoljno svoga svaki obrok pojede 125 ml a nekad traži još,ne mislim da moje mlijeko nije dovoljno nego ga nemam za njegove potrebe jer zna jest i nakon dva sata.
> a izdajam se zato šta nam je dojenje trajalo po 2 sata,stavim ga na sebe jede 20 min i zaspe ko top spustim ga u krevetića i nakon 10 min plače i tako po cijeli dan, i tad u 10 dana nije dobio ništa na kilaži i stolica mu je bila zelena pa mi je patronažna savjetovala da mu ubacim malo ad i tako sam se krenula izdajat.
> Mislim da mu neću ukidat noćne obroke jer niti znam kako niti mi to ima smisla evo noćas je u ponoć ipo pojeo 100 ml al je zato u 3 i 30 pojeo 140 da nadoknadi  i kako da mu nedam jest kad je gladan!?


opet moram pitati: zašto misliš da nemaš dovoljno za njegove potrebe?
zbog zelene stolice?
i djeca koja dobivaju po 2000 g mjesečno, vrlo često imaju zelenu stolicu.
stolica može biti zelena zbog majčine prehrane, zbog zadržavanja u crijevima (oksidacija), zbog puno prednjega plijeka...
to što je tražio jesti svakih 10 minuta... to je najnormalnije.
dijete je puno mjeseci živjelo u tvome tijelu i normalno je da mu to nedostaje, sad kad je izašao  :Smile: 
traži tvoju blizinu, a dojenje i mlijeko mu stvaraju ugodu.

bi li ti izbacila ad, pa da probamo?

----------


## apricot

a da mu ne bi ništa nedostajalo samo na tvome mlijeku, pokazatelj je 7 kg kod djeteta od 7 kg.
moji su toliko imali sa 10/11 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

nema više zelenu stolicu imao je kad je bio gladan, nemam toliko mlijeka koliko on može pojest ne proizvedem toliko.

----------


## apricot

željkice, proizvodnja se temelji isključivo na omjeru ponude i potražnje; što više jede, to se više stvara.
pa čak i ako se tebi čini da nemaš dovoljno.
ja neću navaljivati, ali s obzirom na prirast, ja sam 99% sigurna da kod vas ima realnih šansi da se vratite na isključivo dojenje.
odluke je na tebi.


i, nisi mi odgovorila, zašto daješ kamilicu?
to je isto patronažna savjetovala?

----------


## željkica

mogu probat tad je bio jako lijen pa neznam baš da ni sad neće bit , a kamilicu sam mu davala čisto da malo pije ili ako nakon 2 sata tražioi jest da ga zavaram.

----------


## jarčica

> jarčica piše da je njeno dijete hranjeno isključivo na bocu pa se ne budi zbog utjehe i bliskosti


ispričavam se na off, ali moram razbit ovu zabludu za sve one koji budu imali sličan problem pa budu čitali ovaj topic

sve bebe trebaju utjehu i bliskost koju prvih par mjeseci (a i dosta kasnije) dobivaju isključivo sisanjem-sad jel to sisanje sise, bočice, dude ili prsta-to je nebitno za ovu činjenicu

zato se i preporučuje da razmak kod AD bude 3-4 sata

željkica-izbaci kamilicu-nosaj ga, skačkaj na pilates lopti...doji ga, proizvodi bijele šumove (napa, fen)

----------


## frka

željkice, vi ste nažalost još jedan primjer gdje je patronažna krivim savjetima zeznula isključivo dojenje. tako bi bilo i kod nas da se tijekom trudnoće nisam načitala tema o dojenju na forumu i portalu i prostudirala Mliječnu stazu. patronažna nam je davala skroz krive savjete - da je potrebna nadohrana, da ne smije biti na cici svakih pola sata itd.
to što beba visi na tebi 0-24 u početku je sasvim normalno i nije pokazatelj nedovoljne proizvodnje. neke od nas nažalost imaju slabiju produkciju u početku i pošteno se namučimo da bi je povećale, ali sve se to da srediti bez AD i cijeli se sustav ponude i potražnje vrlo brzo uravnoteži ako se bebi dopusti da cica kad ona to traži (pa makar i svakih 10 min).
kamilica, voda i bilo koja druga tekućina bebi mogu samo škoditi jer neutraliziraju pozitivne učinke majčinog mlijeka na crijevnu floru. nema potrebe da mu išta daješ do 6 mjeseci kad se započinje s dohranom.
savjetujem ti da nazoveš SOS i konzultiraš se sa savjetnicama za dojenje - dobro ti Apricot kaže da imate finu šansu vratiti se na isključivo dojenje. baš mi je žao što vas je patronažna krivo usmjerila - očito je da bebač i više nego dovoljno dobiva i da ste mogli dojiti bez većih problema.

----------


## Mimah

Kao sto apri kaze, na tebi je odluka hocete li se prebaciti na iskljucivo dojenje ili ne. Ako se odlucis, javi se ovdje da se dogovoris sa savjetnicama kako. 

Ovo pisem i zbog drugih mama koje citaju tvoju temu

Ti, ni ja, ni itko ne mozemo tocno znati koliko mlijeka proizvodimo. Izdojena kolicina nije pravi pokazatelj jer dijete drugacijim nacinom sisanja, ali i osjecajima koje u nama pobudjuje, jednostavno izvuce vise.

Vidim da te muci sto bi maleni nakon 2 sata opet jeo. To je normalno, mnogi traze i cesce. Majcino mlijeko je probavljivije od AD-a i djeca prije ogladne. Mozda se tako piroda pobrinula da dovoljno cesto dodirujemo dijete jer je dodir potreba, kao i hrana. Tako da je moguce da to sto ti se budio nakon 10 min spavanja u kreveticu, ne znaci da je bio gladan, nego mu je nedostajao tvoj dodir, miris.Nemoj se bojati nositi ga, dozvoliti mu da spava pokraj tebe, na tebi u nekoj nosiljc, npr

Davanjem kamilice zavaravas svih, dijete kojem se zeludac napuni tekucinom od koje nema koristi, i svoje tijelo koje ne proizvodi mlijeka koliko djetetu treba. Jer, proizvodi se koliko se trosi

Dakle, odluka je na tebi. Dok odlucujes, preporucam tekstove s portala http://www.roda.hr/article/category/zapocnite-ispravno.  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

> željkice, vi ste nažalost još jedan primjer gdje je patronažna krivim savjetima zeznula isključivo dojenje.


Potpis, tako je i nama patronažna savjetovala AD zbog zelene stolice kad je imao pet tjedana (jer je navodno gladan  :Rolling Eyes: ), a dijete isključivo na prsima prvi mjesec dobilo 1400 grama. Isto savjetujem SOS telefon.

----------


## apricot

> Mozda se tako piroda pobrinula da dovoljno cesto dodirujemo dijete jer je dodir potreba, kao i hrana.


ovo si prekrasno napisala  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

[QUOTE=jarčica;2573828]ispričavam se na off, ali moram razbit ovu zabludu za sve one koji budu imali sličan problem pa budu čitali ovaj topic

sve bebe trebaju utjehu i bliskost koju prvih par mjeseci (a i dosta kasnije) dobivaju isključivo sisanjem-sad jel to sisanje sise, bočice, dude ili prsta-to je nebitno za ovu činjenicu

Znaš šta zbunjuje malo ovo jer kako jedna duda ili boca mogu djetetu pružiti bliskost pogotvo ako mama pritom ne drži još dijete na sebi nego mu gurne dudu u usta i okrene se na drugu stranu, to mi nije nikako isto kao sisanje sise...za utjehu može poslužiti ali za razvoj bliskosti baš se i ne bih složila, sisa je tu ipak nezamjenjiva

----------


## sirius

Postoji potreba za sisanjem i potreba za bliskosti.
kad dijete doji zadovoljava obje u isti trenutak, kad dobije bocicu u narucju takoder, 
ako dobije dudu -varalicu i lezi kraj majke takoder zadovoljava potrebu.
samo je pitanje da li uz te potrebe jos gladno ili zedno.
ako doji , samim stavljanjem na dojku dobiva zadovoljenje svih potreba. Ako ne doji , majka mora pogadati koje su potrebe u pitanju , i tako reagirati.

----------


## jarčica

[QUOTE=Mali Mimi;2573840]


> ispričavam se na off, ali moram razbit ovu zabludu za sve one koji budu imali sličan problem pa budu čitali ovaj topic
> 
> sve bebe trebaju utjehu i bliskost koju prvih par mjeseci (a i dosta kasnije) dobivaju isključivo sisanjem-sad jel to sisanje sise, bočice, dude ili prsta-to je nebitno za ovu činjenicu
> 
> Znaš šta zbunjuje malo ovo jer kako jedna duda ili boca mogu djetetu pružiti bliskost pogotvo ako mama pritom ne drži još dijete na sebi nego mu gurne dudu u usta i okrene se na drugu stranu, to mi nije nikako isto kao sisanje sise...za utjehu može poslužiti ali za razvoj bliskosti baš se i ne bih složila, sisa je tu ipak nezamjenjiva


e pa ja ne znam koja to majka uvali dudu u usta djetetu i okrene se (ako je to dijete prije toga plakalo). isto tako ne znam kako je uopće fizički moguće djetetu od 2 mjeseca dati jesti na bočicu bez dodira. ja samo želim demantirati tvoju izjavu kojom si rekla da mali od željkice jede na bočicu i da je zbog toga automatski nemoguće da se budi po noći zbog potrebe samo za sisanjem i bliskošću.

----------


## jarčica

i dojena i nedojena djeca trebaju dodir i bliskost. 

prednost dojenja (u tješilačkom smislu) je u tome što je majčino mlijeko uvijek sastavom prilagođeno trenutnoj potrebi djeteta za razliku od bočice i AD

----------


## Apsu

Željkice, mojem djetetu su jos u rodilistu sestre dale nadimak "neukrotivi" . Toliko cesto je cicao da je bio poznat haha. Ja nisam 3 dana i noci nakon poroda spavala, stalno sam ga imala na cici. Kad sam dosla doma, ista stvar s time da su mi cice postale mekane a on nervozan. Patronazna mi je savjetovala ad ( ne znam koja im je to fora  :Rolling Eyes:  ) ali ja sam vjerovala u mokre pelene i savrsenost majke prirode u svom tijelu. Na kraju je moje " gladno dijete" dobilo u mjesec dana vise od kilu i pol, samo na mom mlijeku  :Smile:  cice mi nikad nisu tvrde, nisu ni puno narasle i ne mogu izdojiti vise od 30ml, a maleni je sretan, zadovoljan i debeo!  :Smile:  

Molim te vjeruj u sebe i napravi najbolju mogucu stvar za svoje dijete  :Smile:  daj mu neka cica koljo hoce i navuce si mlijeka  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> i dojena i nedojena djeca trebaju dodir i bliskost. 
> 
> prednost dojenja (u tješilačkom smislu) je u tome što je majčino mlijeko uvijek sastavom prilagođeno trenutnoj potrebi djeteta za razliku od bočice i AD


pa naravo da i jedna i druga djeca trebaju dodir i bliskost a po ovom što tvrdiš razlika u boci i dojenju je samo u nutitivnom smislu? Oprosti ali meni to i dalje ne stoji ili ove sve što čitam tu po Rodi jednostavno nije istina npr. da je dojenja puno više samo od hrane i da se razvija posebna veza između majke i djeteta

----------


## nanimira

> Doktorica smatra da je velik za svoju dob i da mu ne treba po noći svaka 3 sata jest on je i rođen velik sa 4600, sa mjesec dana ima je 5600 a sad ravno 7 kg!hranim ga na bočicu izdajam se tako da po danu jede moje mlijeko a po noći ta 3 obroka ( oko 23:30,2:30 i oko 5:30-6) je ad mlijeko jer nemam dovoljno jer on uvijek pojede 125 ml a nekad i 150. nekad po danu kad traži još ili ako hoće nakon 2 sata jest dam mu kamilicu da ga umirim al to traje 10-tak min mali traži konkretno  i sam se budi netreba mi budilica točan je u minutu!


Željkice,moja cura je isto rođena velika 4450g i s 2,5mj je imala 7100g pa mi dok. nije rekla da ukinem noćna hranjenja nego  da se prebacim na isključivo dojenje ( ali polako) Na početku je hranjena kao i tvoj s tim da smo mi sad na isljučivom dojenju i ona ima potrebu papati svaka 3 sata po noći, a ja za čudo imam mlijeka na izvoz po noći. Probaj mu umjesto AD ponuditi svoju dojku da si makar malo posisa, ako možeš naravno, ne treba njima po noći puno mlijeka. Za čas će ti se povećati proizvodnja i za noćna hranjenja. Kod nas je išlo ovako: prvi mjesec i pol je dobila 1700g s kombiniranom prehranom, drugi mjesec 1000g s 90% mog mlijeka, a sad ću tek vidjeti. S tim da se mi nismo baš držali uputa proizvođača (količinski), posebno ne kad se dobro najede mlijeka, uvijek smo joj ponudili manje AD i ispostavilo se da joj je sasvim dovoljno.

----------


## jarčica

> pa naravo da i jedna i druga djeca trebaju dodir i bliskost a po ovom što tvrdiš razlika u boci i dojenju je samo u nutitivnom smislu? Oprosti ali meni to i dalje ne stoji ili ove sve što čitam tu po Rodi jednostavno nije istina npr. da je dojenja puno više samo od hrane i da se razvija posebna veza između majke i djeteta


MM draga ajde malo bolje pročitaj što sam napisala i to ne samo ja već i moderatorice. Hoćeš reći da su sve majke koje se izdajaju loše i da su im djeca uskraćena za nježnost i brigu?

----------


## sonata

> ne proizvedem toliko.


Željkica, nemoj misliti ako su ti grudi manje ili vise nisu onako nabrekle kao na pocetku da nemas mlijeka. Meni je nekad tako sve mlohavo i ispuhano a mali si bome navuce mlijeka koliko zeli. A mene da pitas rekla bi da su prazne  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> MM draga ajde malo bolje pročitaj što sam napisala i to ne samo ja već i moderatorice. Hoćeš reći da su sve majke koje se izdajaju loše i da su im djeca uskraćena za nježnost i brigu?


Ne, to nisam ni rekla ali se ne mora automatski uz hranjenje na bocu pružati i nježnost i briga znam puno majki koje daju recimo djetetu bocu tako što ga legnu u kinderbet i ne drže ga ne sebi ni blizu sebe isto tako i kad mu daju dudu varalicu, što ne znači da te iste majke ne pružaju djetetu bliskost na neke druge načine i u nekim drugim trenucima ali prilikom hranjenja ne bih baš rekla. Ne govorim da na taj način rade svi ali ima ih vjerovala ili ne

----------


## apricot

ajde, nećemo o tome sada razglabati

majke se dijele na one koje pružaju djeci najviše što mogu i one koje to ne čine  :Smile: 
neovisno o načinu hranjenja

----------


## alef

Sto se tice produkcije: izdajanje nije nikakav pokazatelj... Ja u 2 godine dojenja nisam nikad uspjela izdojiti vise od 20 ml iz obje dojeke zajedno. Maleni je rodjem s 4 kg i za 36 dana dobio 2,1 kg iskljucivo na mom mlijeku. Prva dva-tri mjeseca je dojio svakih 20-tak min po danu cini mi se, po noci je znao sastaviti i 3-4 sata. Zbog toga sto je spavao po desetak min i stalno trazio da doji svi su govorili da je glada... Ne znam zasto uvijek zakljucak da je beba gladna...

----------


## littletunafish

željkice, djelomično sam bila u tvojim cipelama.
dojenje je na početku bilo non-stop, jede sat-dva, nakon 10 min plače. sa stolicom nije bilo problema, jer sam ga ja već 5.dan njegova života dana šusnula na AD, isto tako za nadopunu, jer je toliko plakao da sam mislila da je gladan. borila sam se sa dojenjem (krivi prihvat, bole bradavice, imala sam krasne kraste, mali pije krvavo mlijeko itd) pa nakon cca mjesec dana demotivirano ukinula skroz dojenje. mali je tad jeo moje izdojeno mlijeko i AD.

na početku je bilo omjer AD:izdojeno 70:30, smanjivala sam postupno AD kako sam povećavala količinu izdojenog.
*ako nemaš dovoljno izdojenog (a želiš imati), češće i duže izdajaj. morat ćeš biti malo "nemilosrdna" prema cicama da se poveća produkcija. kako izdajaš, možda da promijeniš tehniku?* sa 2ipo mjeseca mali je pio isključivo moje izdojeno mlijeko. ne možeš vjerovati,ali pred jutro bih izdojila skoro 3 dcl mlijeka!

sa 3ipo mj sam ga uspjela vratiti na dojenje. bilo je naporno, ali uspjeli smo. ključno je bilo da je on ipak ojačao pa je kraće i efikasnije cicao (ali znalo je i tad trajati po pola sata). i ja sam si nabavila knjige pa dok je on cicao, ja sam uživala u beletristici. (to kažem jer je ključno biti smirena i opuštena).
hoću reći, sve dok imaš svog mlijeka, ništa te ne košta s vremena na vrijeme probati, možda upali!
*
znači, MOŽEŠ SVE ŠTO HOĆEŠ!*

neovisno o cijeloj priči, dok je moj mali pio AD, on je isto htio nekad i svako sat vremena. pa bih ja majmunirala - sad 100ml, sad 10, sad 20 itd. 
isto me to mučilo, jer je on pio i više i češće nego što po tablici odgovara njegovoj dobi (mislim da je sa mj. dana pio kao da ima 2) pa sam kontaktirala proizvođača direktno u njemačku.
odgovor - tablica je prosjek, nekim bebama treba više, nekima manje, što isto ovisi o početnoj kilaži. drugo, po njima se one PRE formule mogu koristiti i češće od 3 sata razmaka, tj. onoliko često koliko beba traži, slično podojima.
*ovo sve navodim sa zadrškom, samo prenosim ono što su meni rekli, pod pretpostavkom da su stručni i imaju dostatna znanja o svojim proizvodima.naravno da ne vrijedi za sve proizvode i u svim uvjetima, ali probaj i ti svoje proizvođače kontaktirati.*

isto, razmisli o povratku na dojenje. na kraju, uz pomoć savjetnice Busy Bee i malo dojilja iz moje okoline, u roku manjem od 30 dana dobila sam pravog Siska, i njegova ljubavna priča sa mojim cicama traje evo preko godine dana, bez izglednog kraja haha.
meni je to bio preporod - ne nosiš bočice, spremnike, izdajalice, sterilizatore i sva ostala čuda koja pomažu izdajanje i hranjenje AD-om.

----------


## željkica

MOj je stvarno bio gladan jer je imao zelenu stolicu i u 10 dana nije dobio ništa na kilaži zato smo ubacili AD,jučer sam ga stavili na prsa namučili smo se oboje!

----------


## apricot

zelena stolica nije pokazatelj gladi (moj sin je imao kivi zelene stolice i dobivao 1850 g mjesečni, isključivo na mome mlijeku)

ali, ok
ti vidiš dijete i pretpostavljam da znaš procijeniti

samo nemoj davati kamilicu
ako si davala, uopće nije čudno da nije dobivao na težini
kamilica zauzme volumen želuca i onda ne stane hrana koja ima kalorijsku vrijednost
a i sama kažeš da si kamilicom produžavala vrijeme između obroka
to nije dobro

----------


## željkica

kamilicu sam mu davala prije par dana al kako ste mi tu savjetovale da ne dajem izbacila sam je. a zelenu stolicu i nedobivanje na težini imao je kad smo došli kući iz rodilišta kad je bio samo na mom mlijeku tad je bio gladan kad smo mu uveli bočicu i 1-2 obroka ad počeo je dobivat na kilaži.

----------


## frka

željkice, ima nas puno kojima bebe u startu nisu dobivale na kilaži, ali smo dobile prave savjete i dojenje je na kraju bilo uspješno. tu te zeznula patronažna s krivim uputama.
a, kao i što vidiš, ima ih i kojima su bebe imale zelenu stolicu i dobile po 2 kg u mjesec dana.

ako želiš pokušati vratiti se na isključivo dojenje, nazovi SOS.

----------


## milasova8

Moj je gubio na pocetku na kilazi,dobio je prvih mjesec dana 600 g..vecina mi je savjetovala AD,ali sam bila uporna i samo sam ga i iskljucivo dojila..
Vrijedi se potruditi oko dojenja itekako!

----------


## željkica

da javim da je zadnje tri noći moj bebač sam izbacio jedan obrok,jede oko 20 sati navečer i onda tek oko 1-2 prvu noč kad se to dogodilo šok sam doživila baš me pripa kad sam čula mljackanje odnosno da jede ruke mislila sam da je oko 23 sata kad ono 2 ujutro!eto kad ja nisam htjela poslušat dr on je sam  :Smile:  a tko zna možda je to samo bilo slučajno,vidjet ćemo noćas.

----------


## jelena.O

i kaj je tad dobil?

----------


## broculla

Ja imam obrnutu situaciju. Meni je pedijatrica rekla da moram dijete buditi i hraniti svaka tri sata jer da s dva mjeseca ne smije dulje spavati, da upada u hipoglikemiju i zato dulje spava. Ona je znala odvaliti 6 sati u komadu u prvoj turi, najčešće ipak 4-5. Ostatak noći se budila u razmacima 2 do 3 sata. Rođena je velika 3980 grama,  prvi mjesec je dobila kilu na porođajnu težinu, a drugi mjesec samo 650 grama. Nisam sigurna u dobre namjere pedijatrice jer dijeli fascikle koji su reklama za AD.

----------


## željkica

brocula,moj je sad izbacia sam noćne obroke ,baš sam pitala pedijatricu jel ga trebam budit ako dođe 6 ujutro a da ne traži jest(jer to se dogodilo jedno jutro pa nisam znala šta da radim) rekla je ne ,on će sam tražit kad mu treba, i moj se rodio velik sa 4600 tako da mislim da je ne trebaš budit.

----------


## sirius

> Ja imam obrnutu situaciju. Meni je pedijatrica rekla da moram dijete buditi i hraniti svaka tri sata jer da s dva mjeseca ne smije dulje spavati, da upada u hipoglikemiju i zato dulje spava. Ona je znala odvaliti 6 sati u komadu u prvoj turi, najčešće ipak 4-5. Ostatak noći se budila u razmacima 2 do 3 sata. Rođena je velika 3980 grama,  prvi mjesec je dobila kilu na porođajnu težinu, a drugi mjesec samo 650 grama. Nisam sigurna u dobre namjere pedijatrice jer dijeli fascikle koji su reklama za AD.


Ne trebas buditi dijete koje ima tri mjeseca , solidno napreduje na tezini i ima nocni ( nocne) podoje ( ali ne svaka tri sata).

----------


## željkica

moj noćas vratio noćni obrok ha ha u ponoć ipo smo jeli ! :Smile:

----------


## željkica

evo mene opet  :Smile:  moja beba će sad godinu dana i još jede po noći pa zanima me do kad su vaši bebači jeli?

----------


## S2000

Moja ima 14mj i jos jede po noci. Nadam se da ce sama odustati do otprilike 18mj. Do tad se necu sekirat. A mozda ni onda.

----------


## željkica

Aha znaci normalno je to,ja ne dojim,njemu je zadnji obrok oko 8 navečer i onda mu ja oko 3-4 u polusnu dam bočicu, jer kad čekam da on traži dok napravim razbudi se i treba mu više od sat vremena da zaspe.

----------


## S2000

I moja papa bocicu i ako ako se probudi i place prvo dam dudu, ako ju nece i dalje place onda radim bocu  :Smile:

----------

